# Evening Crazies!



## lonnieluv (Apr 25, 2017)

My pup is 11 weeks old. When we sit on our couch to watch tv in the evening, around 9pm, we let Lonnie out of his penned area to be with us. But when we do this, he gets crazy-- nipping at our legs, trying to jump onto the couch, racing around the room. We have a dog bed by the couch, bully stick, nylabone, etc. We then try to put him on the couch, on our lap, thinking he'll want to sleep on us, but the craziness continues. Then I put him in his crate, where he can see us, and this makes him bark and whine incessantly. I just feel like I can't win. Don't know what I'm doing wrong. 

Tonight I sat by the crate while he whined and said "quiet" and tried to pet him and gave him a treat every few minutes while he was staying calm....would love any advice! 

Thanks!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Someone here will give you good advice. I can tell you that this will pass. One thing that helped us was pig's ears. Shama loved to chew on them as a puppy. We loved not being chewed by our puppy! They are really greasy though, so her face would get messy, and they're too fatty for adult dogs.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Welcome to the wonderful world of Havanese. I am sure everyone here will tell you puppies have a witching hour. They need to burn of their energy and crazy ensues. Unfortunately puppies at this stage nip, bark and get totally out of control. You could use this time to do some training with little tiny treats. Nothing huge, sit, down, stay, come. Even some basic tricks, shake a paw, high five, etc. Brain games will tire them out faster than physical play. Make it fun with lots of praise and he will love it.


----------



## lonnieluv (Apr 25, 2017)

Good idea! Will try some "fun" training. Had no clue that puppies do this...just strange to me that he does it at 9pm!!! Ha!

Amy thoughts on the crate/whining issue?


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

Penelope is 11 weeks as well. When she gets in play mode as we call it, we redirect her from nipping humans with other toys.
She really loves one of my cat's old toys that dangles and she chases. It burns some energy and she can safely chew it after she catches it.
We praise her heavily when she plays with toys. 
She lives the bully springs too. They keep her chewing for quite a while.
She loves finding little pieces of kibble in a puzzle toy too.
I'm told this stage passes! Just gently redirect.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

It does pass. Kosmo is five months and one week, and a different dog now. Calmer. Morning and evening zoomees are the norm, but not every morning and evening. Kosmo likes to circle the kitchen island, and I wish someone would record these zooms. He is grinning a big dog grin during these runs.

Kosmo also loves to fetch his ball. Sometimes he sits next to me to chew a toy and then pushes it to me with his nose when it is my turn to throw it. His training of me is going well. When he fetches he will spend a few seconds trying to get a second toy in his mouth if one is in his path, or push it towards me with his paws. Very funny. 

His nipping stopped last month. He will still try to bite while he gets his tickle bellies, but I put puppy billy spring in his mouth and he is just fine with that.


----------



## lonnieluv (Apr 25, 2017)

So good to hear about Kosmo! We took Lonnie out at 6:30 and played with him in the yard and it really helped! 

Haha, lonnie races around the coffee table in our family room! It's too funny!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Perry doesn't really have morning zoomies (at least not before 7, maybe once my housekeeper gets there he gets them?). His evening zoomies are around 7pm - circles around the living room/ dining room, throwing his skinneeez raccoon up in the air and chasing it, zooming over to his bed, dropping the raccoon in it, grabbing it and zooming off.


----------



## Bnails52 (May 23, 2017)

Lol, I think this is funny, first of all, I had never heard of a Havanese before I got my puppy Bella, she will be 4 months old June 6th, she is such a joy, but I also have a barking puppy when I am not right next to her, I am happy to hear that this will wear off, I bought her a nice play pen, and she likes it, but when I put her outside in it, and go out to do some gardening, she barks, it gets pretty annoyimg, I do have to get some things done. She is very smart, but also a bit independent. I still have to figure out how to become the boss! Any suggestions with this problem, my husband says just let her bark. Is that what I should do? She does some nipping also, a d I am happy to hear that yours stopped doing it, Bella will be 4 months old June 4th, so I guess I will have to wait. Lol thanks again for your response. 


Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Bnails52 (May 23, 2017)

Sorry about the repetition I tried to edit, and couldn't figure out how. 

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## lonnieluv (Apr 25, 2017)

Lonnie is EXACTLY like that! Barks if he's in the crate and I walk away!! He's a sweetie and also seeming to calm a tiny bit...


----------

